# Array übergeben an JS oder anders ?



## Tejo1986 (17. Dez 2010)

Hey,

kann man beim Aufruf einer JS Funktion der Funktion ein komplettes Array mitgeben ?

In meiner Java Klasse gibt es eine verschachtelte Schleife.
Die JS Funktion soll die einzelen Felder auslesen, allerdings brauch sie dafür die genau Länge der verschiedenen Schleifen.
Da dachte ich an ein Array, 1 Demension.

Array[0] = 12
Array[1] = 5 usw.

Und diese Infos brauch dann auch die JS um die tabelle genau auslesen zu können/die felder genau anzusprechen.

Hat jemand ne Idee ?

Beim Aufruf: function(array) mitzugeben geht nicht irgendwie. Aber irgendwie muss man der JS doch die ganzen parameter mitgeben können ?!

Danke schonmal.


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

Das ist kein Anfängerthema, deshalb *verschoben*

Ich denke du solltest dich mal mit den Grundlagen der WebApp Entwicklung in Java auseinandersetzen, sonst wird das nix


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2010)

Java, JavaScript, ich glaube du bringst hier so einiges durcheinander...


----------

